# GCHB "Star" Home for the Summer



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How wonderful to go out on such a high note and now back to her family.

Are you planning to breed her at some point?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Will be waiting for puppy pics.................LOL!!!!!


----------

